# Bash contests



## Joebobber (Jan 29, 2022)

Was there a segmenting contest for the upcoming bash contests?   I can't seem to find anything on it.  I thought i saw 1.  Thanks


----------



## Joebobber (Jan 29, 2022)

Nevermind I just found it.


----------

